# Moss ID



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok cavan i got a "stump the chump" question for you....

i got some moss in my tank it look just like christmas moss.....except.... the formation of the christmas tree shape is about half to a quarter the size of regular christmas moss. the moss does not fix or attach itself to its anchor and the fronds are petite. 

is this a mini christmas moss or something else. .. it was sold to me as weeping moss i can assure you and everybody else it is definitly not weeping moss. 

i just direct this at cavan cause he usually is the first to respond but anybody can help 

thanks
Elliot

PS i woulda posted a pic but as i said it looks exactly like christmas moss but it is siginificantly smaller


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe Taiwan Moss?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Photo?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well i have some tiawan moss and it des not grow the same
.

i was hoping to avoid a photo but here...









and a pic of the whole rock


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you sure that what you know as Christmass Moss and Taiwan Moss are correctly ID'd? They might truely be, but sometimes it's hard to tell (at least for me).

How about Peacock Moss? I'm not really even sure what that one looks like, but I've heard it mentioned several times.

Anyway, what you have on that rock looks like a moss I had once (it was given to me as Christmas Moss).

But my final vote is for Taiwan Moss. http://www.aquamoss.net/Taiwan-Moss/Taiwan-Moss.htm

-Dave


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

well i have another moss that was sold to me as tiawan moss and it grows like flame moss... 

i think we need to educate people on their mosses so they can be correctly id'ed when sold 

thanks for your input dave
what say you cavan?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Could be this, but I'm not sure:
http://www.aquamoss.net/Peacock-Moss/Peacock-Moss.htm


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i think you might ahve nailed it cavan


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

Well I don't know if this is correct, but here are two pictures of some moss that was given to me a couple of years ago as Peacock Moss. I have found that it does not attach itself to driftwood or substrate at all, not the slightest hint of attachment.

First pic is a big ball of it (about large softball size) in my 5.5g tank. Second picture is a closeup of a portion of that bunch. And the third shot is a great picture of one individual frond--taken from another tank I have but it is the same moss, I just ended up pulling half out of one tank and putting it in the other.

Does this help at all? The problem I suppose is I am not 100% sure that what I got is actually Peacock Moss. I got it from another hobbyist who seemed to know a lot about plants so I am presuming he was correct, but I didn't think to ask where he got it or whether he was 100% sure of its identity.


----------

